# sears c944 52750



## wetay (Oct 9, 2015)

Newbie here
I just acquired this blower, name plate states "Simpsons-Sears LTD", TORONTO,ONTARIO,
Model C944 52750 serial 001511. I am looking for a parts break down picture, manual, or any information anyone has. The machine runs good but seems to be missing air intake filter or something. When I say runs good I mean everything is turning and engine running, I have not witnessed any actual snow throwing yet.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Have you tried this?

Parts And Service | Sears Canada


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

wetay said:


> Newbie here
> I just acquired this blower, name plate states "Simpsons-Sears LTD", TORONTO,ONTARIO,
> Model C944 52750 serial 001511. I am looking for a parts break down picture, manual, or any information anyone has. The machine runs good but seems to be missing air intake filter or something. When I say runs good I mean everything is turning and engine running, I have not witnessed any actual snow throwing yet.


Craftsman blowers with Briggs and Stratton engines don't have an air filter. The old Craftsman I used to have had a Tecumseh engine, and that didnt have a filter either, just a sheet metal shroud around the carb. There is a screen on the air intake of the carb, which is buried under the snow shroud. 

Can you post some photos of the area where you think something is missing?


----------

